# Moving from 2-4kg rod to 1-3kg rod ...



## crazychenski (Aug 12, 2013)

Not sure people have similar dilemma like mine.

Recently I moved myself a 6'6 Shakespeare sling shot 1-3kg drop casting SP, I absolutely loved it. Now i married up with a Shimano Sienna 1000 reel, it balance perfectly. Definitely a worth while budget combo. 
But 6'6 is a tad short for my liking in terms of distance I can cast with it. Does anyone know if there are similar rod out there that is at least 7'5 ++ and doesn't costs an arm or a leg ?

Much appreciated ....


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a 6'6" 1-3kg Crucis Aegis matched to a Sienna 1000 and it is a really nice rod. Cost $130. Has nano technology and Fuji K SiC guides.

They also have a 7'8" 2 piece 1-3kg in their range if you want one that long. Can't comment on that particular model but if it's anything like the shorter model it's a great rod for the price.

What's your budget?

Marty


----------



## crazychenski (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Marty.

I set myself a budget of $100-120 for rod only...... I supposed that going to limit to selectin...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

1-3 tends to be the 5'6" to 6'6" range
There are some options outside that, but the best option for a longer light rod is customer (or better still, DIY)

Lots of guys on here building their own now
Check out the DIY section: viewforum.php?f=94


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

What size braid and quality line do you have on it. I have a slingshot same size and put some 3lb line on it can't remember the name but cast 1g a decent distAnce. Using to it chase bream. I also used it on the weekend with the same reel as you and some 6lb spider wire from big w to chase Bass. Cast 2g lures a really good distance. I used to use a cheap braid off ebay and it didn't cast far at all.

For the price of the rod I love my slingshot 1-3kg.

If you wanted to buy another rod though you could try a pfluger trion or Shimano raider for the price you are looking at, MoTackle online have some good deals.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Shimano do a lure project raider that is 7'6" 1-3kg, 'shallow crank' or something it's called which you should be able to pick up for $120. Will cast light lures a long way with a good smooth braid. I use mine mainly for flatties whiting and bream.


----------



## crazychenski (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks guys.

DIY maybe out of question moment until I move house to a palce that I can establish a man cave....... 
Crucis Aegis 7.2' , pfluger trion or Shimano raider is about $120 price range, will probably be my price range. I might pop into Compleat Angler in Melbourne CBD to have a look adn feel before I jump onto motackle or other online tackle store.

I currently have a 6lb mono or 8 lb braid on my 1000 sienna reel, Might need to get a better reel in teh future to balance the weight abit, but just an amature start to have a feel of lure fishing (just about to start targeting bream ....), so want to know what my preferences first before invest in anymore gear....... SWMBO already not happy as it is that I have alot of rods (cheapo rods) at home...


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

For what you intend to do the Sienna should be fine. I have a couple of these on a 1-3 and a 2-4kg rod for bream, bass and flatties and haven't had any problems with balance, cast distance or drag. And given the price they are cheap to replace if the get a dunking in the salt.


----------



## proctor (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a shimano raider lure project 7 foot 1 - 3kg. Absolutely love it, has a real slow taper and will cast a small hard body a mile. It's matched to a shimano symetre. Rod is worth $130 unless on special and reel $130 if you shop around.


----------

